# Sadzīves tehnika >  Kondensators motoram

## garais05

Ir motors ДАО-370/3-У4.2  220v,370W un nav skaidrs kā to pieslēgt,cik lielu kondensatoru vajag? Un vai tas kondensators visu laiku paliek ieslēgts,vai to vajag tikai palaišanai,lūdzu apgaismojiet šajā lietā!

----------


## guguce

Re, šitam palaidēju vajag: 

[attachment=0:mroukozy]dao-a.jpg[/attachment:mroukozy]

----------


## Isegrim

SA2 ir slēdzis, C1 - darba kondensators. C2 ir palaišanas (starta) kondiķis un SA1 - poga bez fiksācijas.

----------


## garais05

Nu,paldies par slēgumu ir skaidrs. Bet cik mkF kondiķus vajag 370W motoram?

----------


## AndrisZ

Paga, paga. Tam vešmašīnas motoram tak nekādus kondensatorus nevajag! Tas ar kondensatoriem ir pavisam cits motors.

----------

